# 2014 New Jersey 6-Day Bear Hunt December 8-13 Updates



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 11, 2014)

In case you have not seen much about this & may be interested . . . 



http://www.state.nj.us/dep/fgw/bearseason_info.htm

*New Jersey's Black Bear Hunting Season

Bear Season is December 8-13, 2014*


* Black Bear Hunting Season Under Way in Northern NJ - DEP News Release, 12/8/14 

* Week-long Black Bear Hunt Starts Monday in North Jersey - DEP News Release, 12/5/14





PAST SEASONS HARVEST INFORMATION

2013 Bear Season Harvest Information

2012 Bear Season Harvest Information

2011 Bear Season Harvest Information

2010 Black Bear Hunting Season Results

2005 Black Bear Hunting Season Results

2003 Black Bear Hunting Season Results













http://www.nj.com/sussex-county/ind..._pounds_during_first_day_of_nj_bear_hunt.html

*Hunter kills bear weighing nearly 700 pounds during first day of N.J. bear hunt*

December 08, 2014

"weighed 693-pounds" 








http://www.nj.com/warrenreporter/index.ssf/2014/12/124_black_bears_killed_in_nj_f.html

*124 Black Bears killed in NJ on first day of hunt, highest numbers in Sussex and Warren*

December 09, 2014

"Sussex County had 72 black bears harvested, while Warren County had 24 followed by 13 in Morris, 10 in Passaic, three in Hunterdon and two in Bergen."



http://www.njfishandwildlife.com/bearareamap.htm

Black Bear Hunt Areas and Area Descriptions

The map and text below describe the areas open for bear hunting by properly licensed hunters possessing a Black Bear Hunting Season Permit.








http://www.state.nj.us/dep/fgw/bearfacts.htm

Know the Bear Facts

Black Bears in New Jersey








http://www.state.nj.us/dep/fgw/bearfacts_attack9-21-14.htm

*The West Milford Fatal Bear Attack, September 21, 2014*

"On September 21, 2014, a fatal predatory black bear attack occurred in West Milford, Passaic County, resulting in the death of a 22-year old male. It is the first documented bear fatality in New Jersey's history."

"Information on the fatal bear attack can be found in the documents linked below."



http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/fatal-attack-puts-focus-jersey-bear-hunt-27425128

*Fatal Attack Puts Focus on New Jersey Bear Hunt*

Dec 7, 2014

"In 2010, there were 3,400 bears living north of Interstate 80" 

"DEP estimates there are about 2,500 bears in that area now"


----------



## Resica (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks for posting. You do good work!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck Red Neck (Dec 11, 2014)

Great Post.  Makes me want to load up and go next year.

NOW - if we could just get similar data for GEORGIA.

Does anyone know where bear harvest reports can be found for this state?  Deer records are readily available, but bear info seem hard to come by.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 11, 2014)

*Day 4 Hunt Results Updated in Post #1*

Just updated the 1st post with Day 4 results.   

Each year I look forward to following this week long NJ hunt.  

Glad ya'll like checking out this bear hunt action, too.  

You're right, it seems Georgia bear harvest reports & state updates are hard to come by, but may just be a work in progress. 

Sounds like the noreaster storm going up the east coast made it tougher on the hunters with bad weather condtions. 



http://www.nj.com/sussex-county/ind...r_bad_for_nj_bear_hunters_good_for_bears.html

Nor'easter bad for N.J. bear hunters, good for bears

December 09, 2014


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 13, 2014)

*Day 5 Hunt Results Updated in Post #1*

Updated the 1st post with Day 5 results.

There's a couple of interesting charts in the 1st news item below. Tried to embed the good map of bear sightings & complaints but it would not work. Of course & unfortunately, a few bear hunt protesters show up sometimes. 



http://www.nj.com/sussex-county/ind..._over_past_4_years_as_hunt_begins_monday.html

*N.J. bear hunt starts Monday as hunters look to add to 1,600 killed over past 4 years*

December 07, 2014












AND


http://www.nj.com/morris/index.ssf/2014/12/bear_hunt_starts_before_dawn_in_northes.html

*Bear hunt under way, with aggressive-bear complaints on the rise*

December 08, 2014

"Brisk weekend *sales of bear hunting permits brought this year's final total to 7,789 — an increase over last year's 7,735* and the first increase since 2011"


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 14, 2014)

*Day 6 Hunt Preliminary Final Results Updated in Post #1*

Updated the 1st post with Day 6 results. 

Looks like this year's 267 bear harvest increased over last year's 251 bears in 2013. 



http://www.nj.com/sussex-county/ind...everything_on_the_table_for_expanding_it.html

*NJ in final day of bear hunt, after 39 killed on Friday*

 December 14, 2014


"Rough *weather slowed the hunt earlier* this week."

"Officials have previously said they were looking to *cut the bear population down to between 1,200 and 1,500 bears* over the course of the managment plan."














http://www.nj.com/passaic-county/in...sial_bear_hunt_is_working_statistics_say.html

*Controversial N.J. bear hunt is working, data suggests* 

September 30, 2014 


"effectively *reduced the number of bear encounters* with humans and their property" 

"nearly *40 percent decline* in what the state considers to be the most dangerous encounters"


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Dec 14, 2014)

The first time a bear kills one of their children those animal loving tree huggers will be singing a different tune.


----------



## wellwood (Dec 16, 2014)

Rich Kaminski said:


> The first time a bear kills one of their children those animal loving tree huggers will be singing a different tune.



Yeah because Black bears kill kids all the time.........Its all over the news.


----------



## Resica (Dec 16, 2014)

A bear in New Jersey just killed a young man a month or so back.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 16, 2014)

wellwood said:


> Yeah because Black bears kill kids all the time.........Its all over the news.





Resica said:


> A bear in New Jersey just killed a young man a month or so back.



Yes, Resica, you're right & the *last 2 web links in the Original Post #1 above has the details about it* along with earlier someone posted a forum thread about it, too. *"West Milford Fatal Bear Attack, September 21, 2014" on a 22-year old Rutgers University student in Passaic County, NJ.* by a 300-pound black bear.


----------



## 10 ptr (Feb 20, 2015)

My buddy got a nice one this year in Jersey. I almost had one a couple years ago up there hunting off the Appalacian Trail near the water gap. Some nice size bears up there for sure.


----------

